# Putting Together an FAQ



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What's an FAQ?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Frequently asked questions.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

If that was a joke, I was slow on the pick up.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The problem with FAQs in beekeeping is that you will also need a FAA.
Frequently Answered Answers.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Solomon Parker said:


> If that was a joke, I was slow on the pick up.


No, I'm just not familiar w/ certain jargon.


----------



## beegeek (Jan 8, 2010)

Can I keep bees inside the city limits
I would to see the list when finished


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

FAQ #1 should probably be "What is Treatment-free beekeeping?". -james


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Here are the biggies Sol (as if you needed told)
1 What is the definition of a treatment?
2 Why do I want to be treatment free?
3 What is wrong with using "soft treatments" if there (or even if there arent) honey supers on my bees?
4 Is there a greater probability my bees will die if I don't treat them?
5 Is it better to have my bees die than to treat them? 
6 If I start out with small cell will I never have to treat my bees?
7 Where can I buy treatment free bees to get started with?

Gosh I could go on and on

Oh and one more

8 Is that a can of worms that man just opened?


----------

